# how do you slime a tube with a presta valve?



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

it's not that hard, get presta-to-shrader adaptor


----------



## jdr6031 (Oct 12, 2008)

ok been on about 3 actual trail rides and already got a slow leak!

how do i put slime into a tube with a presta valve, only have exp with schrader's


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm not aware if thats possible with that sort of valve, I would throw the tube out if you want slime and go buy a presta slime tube.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

The easiest way would be just to buy a slime tube. The harder way would be to cut a small hole in the tube, insert slime, and patch it with a patch kit that's found at an auto parts store or wal-mart. The first option would probably be the cheapest and easiest


----------



## sfuller (Jan 14, 2007)

Drill out valve hole to accept a schrader tube and use those instead.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

WOW... I'll say that again...WOW!

Pull the tube out, put some air in it, dunk the tube in water to find the leak, and PATCH IT! SLIME is not the answer!!

Where are our most BASIC skills, people? NOTE: you can buy a couple good patch kits for what you'll spend on the Slime.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Personally...for me, I hate patches, I get holes in my tube on average every couple months, generally with a slime tube I get a year out of it before I need to take the wheel off again and replace it, with what I spend on patches and if I were to charged myself labor for everytime I have to patch my tube the slime tube easly pays for itself, its not a question of skill, but convenience.


----------



## Linga115 (Mar 23, 2008)

go tubeless and never worry about slow leaks again


----------



## jdr6031 (Oct 12, 2008)

*what about tire liners?*

heard that, would rather spend less time on a trail with not worrying about smalls holes and leaks, than taking the tire apart and patching it. 
with a kid and a wife and a new growing business, time is limited. i wanna spend least amount of it working on my bike and more of it riding.

what about tire liners? do they work and what are the best?

what are your takes on them?


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeah they work...I dont use them though, usually the slime tubes are enough and a liner is going to just add more rotational weight to your already heavyer slime tube.


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

+1 for repairing the tube. Cheaper, less petroleum products used. If you use slime, you won't be able to put the slime in by using a presta to schrader adapter. When adding slime to a tube with a schrader valve, you have to take the valve core out first. I don't think this can be done with presta valves. 

Whatever you do, make sure you check the inside of the tube for thorns or other sharp things. If the offending object is still there, you'll keep getting leaks.


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

It is easiest to buy a couple of slime tubes to make the switch. Adding slime to a standard presta valve tube can by done by several ways, including those mentioned above. 

Another way is to cut the end off the threaded rod and unscrew the valve nut. Let the valve and threaded rod assembly drop partially into the tube and pinch the tube to hold the valve assembly in place. Add the slime to the tube through the valve stem. Push or let the loose valve assembly drop back into the top of the valve stem and thread the valve nut back on the threaded rod to hold it in place. Mount the tube in the tire and pump up as before.


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

4slomo said:


> Another way is to cut the end off the threaded rod and unscrew the valve nut. Let the valve and threaded rod assembly drop partially into the tube and pinch the tube to hold the valve assembly in place. Add the slime to the tube through the valve stem. Push or let the loose valve assembly drop back into the top of the valve stem and thread the valve nut back on the threaded rod to hold it in place. Mount the tube in the tire and pump up as before.


+10000

this is what i do and i have posted it here more than once.

i use stans instead.

mx


----------



## Linga115 (Mar 23, 2008)

mx_599 said:


> +10000
> 
> this is what i do and i have posted it here more than once.
> 
> ...


+1 for stans. its a little pricier than the slime but worth every penny.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

I just go to one of the junkies in the downtown core, steal their syringe, and use that to inject slime into the tubes (the slime will seal the puncture left by the needle). 

Continental makes presta valves with removable cores.


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

bigpedaler said:


> Where are our most BASIC skills, people?


AT HOME! Not in the middle of the trail or in a race.

Slime wont fit through the valve (I've tried), and Slime tubes suck (and cost 1.25 times what you'd spend on making your own.

Make a small hole with Swiss Army Knife scissors, and stretch it so the straw thing fits. Make sure to move it along the tube, so Slime doesn't interfere with the patch you'll put.
Fill it up and patch.


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

Garlock said:


> AT HOME! Not in the middle of the trail or in a race.
> 
> Slime wont fit through the valve (I've tried), and Slime tubes suck (and cost 1.25 times what you'd spend on making your own.
> 
> ...


it does fit in hole if you follow directions by other member above

mx


----------



## tinstar (Sep 11, 2008)

We ride in thorn/cactus country. Central Oklahoma. You slime the tubes first thing or spend all you're ride time patching tubes.

We slimed our presta valved tubes in about 10 minutes, counting taking the tire/rim off the bike and pulling the tube out. 08 Giant Trance X2's.

Two things I'll add to the above.

The first is we just used a small pair of vice grips to take the nut off the first time, no cutting required. It threaded right back on. Be easy on how much pressure you lock onto the nut with the small vice grips so you don't collapse it.

The second is to blow a small amount of air into the tube to clear the slime out of the valve tube before you put the vavle back into the valve tube.

We did use an adapter between the presta stem and slime tube.

I ran off the trail at Roman Nose a couple of times right through the cactus. I regularly pull thorns out of the tires at the end of a ride. No flats.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

006_007 said:


> I just go to one of the junkies in the downtown core, steal their syringe, and use that to inject slime into the tubes (the slime will seal the puncture left by the needle).
> 
> Continental makes presta valves with removable cores.


This idea would definitely work even though I know you're joking. I grew up on a farm so I had to give cows a shot sometimes. These needles could easily insert the slime into a tube and with a needle this big you may still have to patch the insertion spot.

Edit: I run slime light tubes without any problems. A light tube with the sealing abilities of slime. It's the best of both worlds until I convert to tubeless.


----------



## 2WheelMark (Aug 3, 2008)

bigpedaler said:


> WOW... I'll say that again...WOW!
> 
> Pull the tube out, put some air in it, dunk the tube in water to find the leak, and PATCH IT! SLIME is not the answer!!
> 
> Where are our most BASIC skills, people? NOTE: you can buy a couple good patch kits for what you'll spend on the Slime.


Dude your stupid, its a quality of ride issue not a money issue, years ago I would fix a puncture close to every ride I went on, switched to slime and have been flat free since. When I switch tires and inspect the tubes I see all the little green dots of sealent that I would have had to stop for but diddn't. Again to reiterate a quality of ride issue. Go with the Slime tubes and dont look back, they are worth every penny, but you will still catch a pinch flat every now and then so keep the patch kit with you.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Go tubeless.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Thoughts...*

1. If your slow leak is due to a pinch flat (pinching your tire between a trail obstacle and your rim), you can solve that by a) adding more air or b) developing more skill to reduce pinch flats.

2. If your slow leak is due to an incidental thorn resulting from you going off the trail, you can solve that by a) staying on the trail and b) patching the tube as big pedaler suggested.

3. If your slow leak is due to the fact that your local trails have lots of thorns and riding with them is part of your local experience, then you should definately look at a tubeless wheelset.

4. If your slow leak is something that you notice after the bike sits for a while but not something you notice during your rides, then you should know that tubes aren't leak-proof and air will escape over time. It's common to have to add air to your tires before rides.


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

1-Slow leaks do not result with snakebites, it's an almost instant flat. You can _prevent_ it by adding more air.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Incorrect...*



Garlock said:


> 1-Slow leaks do not result with snakebites, it's an almost instant flat. You can _prevent_ it by adding more air.


You're correct that pinch flats are "an almost instant flat" but not always. And pinch flats don't always result in pinching both sides of the tube or tire (snakebite). I've had several pinches over the years that have resulted in a slow leak.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

2WheelMark said:


> Dude your stupid, its a quality of ride issue not a money issue, years ago I would fix a puncture close to every ride I went on, switched to slime and have been flat free since. When I switch tires and inspect the tubes I see all the little green dots of sealent that I would have had to stop for but diddn't. Again to reiterate a quality of ride issue. Go with the Slime tubes and dont look back, they are worth every penny, but you will still catch a pinch flat every now and then so keep the patch kit with you.


Not calling it a money issue...FOOL. (Don't call me stupid, bi+ch) If you really need a sealant in your wheelset, get a Stan's kit. Slime is an f'n joke. Then again, if you're puncturing your ties that much, you may want to think about how you ride, maybe pick a line here and there instead of rolling over everything in sight. SKILLS, FOOL.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Garlock said:


> AT HOME! Not in the middle of the trail or in a race.
> 
> Slime wont fit through the valve (I've tried), and Slime tubes suck (and cost 1.25 times what you'd spend on making your own.
> 
> ...


Don't even talk about a race -- a flat during a race is a guaranteed loss unless you're a sponsored pro or in an endurance event. As far as the trail is concerned, the water-dunk is the only part you can't do trailside.

Anything for an 'instant-quick fix', eh?


----------



## Guy Cool (Oct 3, 2008)

bigpedaler said:


> WOW... I'll say that again...WOW!
> 
> Pull the tube out, put some air in it, dunk the tube in water to find the leak, and PATCH IT! SLIME is not the answer!!
> 
> Where are our most BASIC skills, people? NOTE: you can buy a couple good patch kits for what you'll spend on the Slime.


Easy there. PATCHING involves stopping, getting off the bike......where as SLIME involves not having a clue you have a "flat" and you keep kicking some A.

"Drill out valve hole to accept a schrader tube and use those instead." - the "hole" this guy is refering to is the hole on the rim. I have drilled out many rims to accept both valve types.


----------



## Mark 42 (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Mark 42 said:


>


You necroed a 11 year old thread for that?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mack_turtle said:


> You necroed a 11 year old thread for that?


he necroed a 12 year old thread, too. probably spamming his youtube channel to try to get more views/subscribers.


----------

